# Liga Privada T52 Flying Pig Cigar Review - When pigs fly...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I got a couple of these in a trade and I am very happy about it. These are one of the rarer of the LP lines that often draw attention when you bre...

Read the full review here: Liga Privada T52 Flying Pig Cigar Review - When pigs fly...


----------

